# cabinet doors do not close with or without replacement hinges



## lvduke (Feb 12, 2019)

Our kitchen and bath cabinets are maple with a maple stain, about 20 years old. Generally the wood and stain on all are in very good condition. Recently some of the cabinet doors will not close completely mainly the 2 & 3 ft. doors. When you let the hinges close the door it swings mostly shut and stops. When you push the door closed, it springs back open about 1 inch and stops ajar. Learned early on that the hinges were defective and have been replacing them as they failed with the recommended replacement brand. None of these doors appear to be warped. I have installed magnetic closers on some of the smaller doors - they work - but my wife does not like the way she has to pull them open. And I am not certain that this type of closer will fully close our many 4 ft doors. I also routinely check the tightness of the hinges screws and door alignment with its opposite.

Has anyone experienced this problem and found a solution? 

Any comments or suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

lvduke said:


> Our kitchen and bath cabinets are maple with a maple stain, about 20 years old. Generally the wood and stain on all are in very good condition. Recently some of the cabinet doors will not close completely mainly the 2 & 3 ft. doors. When you let the hinges close the door it swings mostly shut and stops. When you push the door closed, it springs back open about 1 inch and stops ajar. Learned early on that the hinges were defective and have been replacing them as they failed with the recommended replacement brand. None of these doors appear to be warped. I have installed magnetic closers on some of the smaller doors - they work - but my wife does not like the way she has to pull them open. And I am not certain that this type of closer will fully close our many 4 ft doors. I also routinely check the tightness of the hinges screws and door alignment with its opposite.
> 
> Has anyone experienced this problem and found a solution?
> 
> Any comments or suggestions would be appreciated.


More than likely the wood part of the doors are hitting the cabinet somewhere causing it to stop. Without knowing the door style and the type of hinges you have it wouldn't be possible to suggest a solution. Do the doors lay flat over the opening or do they have a 3/8" lip which partially goes into the cabinet. Have you checked to see if the face cabinet is still flat?


----------



## danrush (Oct 16, 2017)

Is it possible to post a picture of a door and a hinge? Might help with diagnosis. 

Sent from my SM-T580 using Tapatalk


----------



## lvduke (Feb 12, 2019)

I checked for the doors rubbing or striking the frame and found none did. 



The doors lie flat against the facing frame surface.


Brand new to forum site; do not know how to post pics here.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

lvduke said:


> I checked for the doors rubbing or striking the frame and found none did.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you are using a computer click on the paper clip icon and follow the instructions. 

If you have decorative hinges sometimes the hinges just bend a little and don't close right. The solution is usually to just bending the back into shape. If that is the hinge you have you could put something about 1/4" thick under the hinge side of the door and force the door almost closed.


----------



## Tool Agnostic (Aug 13, 2017)

Photos would help. A lot.

We do not have much useful information about the cabinet, the doors, or the hinges. The fact that @lvduke lets "the hinges close the door [until] it swings mostly shut and stops" makes me wonder whether these are hidden "euro hinges."


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

If you have the early Blum euro style hinges, they had a plastic tab that would break off, causing the door to hang open slightly. Replaced a lot of them over the years. The new hinge has the two smaller holes that secure it to the door in a different spot. Have to drill New blind holes, not a big deal.
Mike Hawkins


----------

